# Suche Anbieter für IIS mit MYSQL



## KroaX_Net (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Kennt vielleicht jemand einen Webhosting Anbieter der mir einen Internet Information Server zusammen mit einer MYSQL Datenbank anbietet ? Wenn ich mal einen Anbieter gefunden hatte haben sie alle nur MSSQL angeboten ... da aber meine Anwendung auf MYSQL basiert brauche ich einen IIS + MYSQL ....

Danke schonmal


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Oktober 2005)

Aber warum denn IIS?
Hast Du da irgendwas Windows/IIS-spezifisches gebastelt?


----------



## KroaX_Net (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich brauche einen Webserver der ASP.NET kann ... und meines wissens nach kann das nur der IIS oder ?!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich mein der Apache koennte das auch. Jedoch wird man die entsprechende Erweiterung wohl nur extrem selten im Internet antreffen.
Ausserdem soll das, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch noch nicht so ganz zuverlaessig laufen.


----------



## KroaX_Net (6. Oktober 2005)

Man findet ja schon bei vielen großen Anbietern einen Server auf dem ASP.NET angeboten wird ... aber immer nur mit einer MS SQL Datenbank. 

Auf meinem Privat Server funktioniert alles perfekt in der Combination ASP.NET , IIS , und MYSQL .... nur brauch ich das ganze halt als Server im Internet ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke das Problem ist, dass Du Dir da wohl eine recht exotische Kombination ausgesucht hast.
Es ist ja auch irgendwo naheliegend, dass bei einem IIS mit ASP.NET dann auch, in der Regel, eher M$SQL genutzt wird. Halt komplett Microsoft.

Warum hast Du denn nicht MSSQL genutzt? Gibt es da nicht auch eine Evaluation-Version von oder sowas in der Art? Oder PHP anstelle von ASP.NET.

Nutzt Du bestimmte Funktionen die es nur in MySQL gibt, aber nicht in MSSQL?
Ansonsten duerfte das Umstricken ja nicht das Komplizierteste sein.


----------



## KroaX_Net (7. Oktober 2005)

ASP.NET aus dem Grund weil PHP für mein Vorhaben einfach zu schwach ist.
Eine MYSQL Datenbank weil mein Kunde möchte das ich diese Verwende. 
Umstricken wäre bestimmt nicht das Problem ...

Ich denke aber mal das man bei Strato.de auf Anforderung bestimmt auch einen IIS mit einer MYSQL Datenbank eingerichtet bekommt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Oktober 2005)

Einfach mal anfragen. Fragen kostet ja nichts.
Naja, PHP kann ja schon eine ganze Menge. Mehr als man denkt.
Heute hab ich zum Beispiel herausgefunden, dass PHP sogar richtig pingen kann. 
Selbst wenn man schon recht lang mit PHP arbeitet kann man noch neue Sachen entdecken. 

Darf ich fragen um was es geht, dass PHP nicht ausreicht um Deine Anforderungen zu erfuellen?


----------



## gorim (7. Oktober 2005)

die hier bieten es laut Liste an. Ob das auch in der Kombiantion Windows/mySQL geht wirst Du wohl erst fragen müssen.



> ASP, ASP.net (nur Windows), PHP4/5, SSI: ja
> mySQL/MS SQL Datenbanken: 1 mySQL



http://synserver.de/hosting/basicpaket.asp

bis dann
gorim


----------

